# "Anubias congensis"?



## scissorfight (Apr 17, 2006)

This plant was sold as "Anubias congensis" and since Anubias congensis an old scientific name for for Anubias heterophylla (?). I thought that was what I had... Anubias heterophylla.

But I saw another plant labeled as Anubias heterophylla in the same shop the other day, and it was definately not the same plant.

So is Anubias congensis a valid species or is A. heterophylla is a completely different plant?

Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

> So is Anubias congensis a valid species


No. But I don't think (but I may be wrong) that what you have is _A. heterophylla_. I believe it may be this plant:

http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=101C

I do think that _A. heterophylla_ is a larger and rounder-leaved plant.


----------



## rodmarquezjr (Jul 16, 2006)

Looks like Anubias minima.


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

it looks like as angustifolia to me


----------



## firmia (Aug 10, 2006)

This may help.. I have post this link in another thread before.

Try this website. I think here lies the answers to mystery of anubias, just too good a link to know anubias to be truth :clap2:

http://toptropicals.com/html/toptropicals/articles/aqua/anubias_en.htm


----------

